# Suitable cages for Roborovski hamsters



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone,I wanted your views please on these dwarf hamster cages-have any of you got one of the following?I wish to put a pair of roborovski hamsters in it!
Savic Mickey 2 XL, Multy Duna,Kios,and the Mini Duna.

What do you keep your robo's in,And also do you end up having to seperate robo's when they get to maturity?If so is it really worth paying out a lot of money for a really big cage like the Mickey 2 XL OR Multy Duna when you might have to seperate them each into their own cage,as a really big cage would be a bit big for one single robo then.

Would'nt it be better to buy two cheaper smaller cages such as Savic Rodys,Rydon Mill Houses,or Mini Duna's so if you end up seperating them once they go into maturity one can go in one of these cages and one in the other.

At the moment i've got the pair of roborovskis i bought last week in a Mini Duna,but have been told its a bit small for two,that they're more likely to fight eventually-therefore should i just get another Mini Duna incase of this or a Rody or Mill House,or spend money i cant really afford as i'm on Income Support on a more expensive but far larger cage like the Kios,Mickey2XL or the Duna Multy that would give a pair of roborovskis more space to run about & then perhaps they wouldnt ever have to be split up-perhaps they wouldnt start to fight in a very large cage 80 cm long.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

My single roborovskis live in modular cages. I don't trust some of them with bars (Himalaya and Scoobie were fine, Acorn would be out a normal barred cage in seconds). They usually end up with more overall space than my syrians, but made up of several smaller units joined together.

My robo girls live together in a 110 litre storage tub. You can buy the tubs for £12 from Homebase and metal mesh to cover the top of the tub costs about £6 in Homebase. I have 4 girls in the same cage and they do fight and squeak at each other a bit occasionally, but none of them have ever drawn blood and they curl up together to go to sleep. They have 4 wheels and I scatter feed them, so they don't need to fight over anything.

My russian hamsters used to live together, but I found Sugar ripping lumps out of Spice, so they ended up in their own seperate cages.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

the Mickey 2 xl would be really great but you would need to cover the barred floor of the 2nd level, that is easily done though. Ive never owned that cage but I have the little mickey cage as a mouse cleanout cage and the bar spacing would be good for robos. In fact if its for more than 1 hamster you would probably need to remove the 2nd level as it can cause fighting, also avoid any modular cages or ones with more than 1 level.


----------

